# Shooting Vice



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Any of you guys have any experience with the Winchester Magnum Sight Vise? It's available at Cheaper than Dirt and WalMart for less than $30.00. Or, should I just go and pony up the cash and buy the $130.00 Lead Sled from Cabela's?

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/41701-1.html

I need to sight in a bunch of rifles and all these years of martial arts have left my hands a little shaky for repetitive shooting, so I thought a vice would be better than the standard sand bags.

Thoughts and opinions are appreciated


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I own one. Different brand, same product. If you are local to Houston, you can borrow it for a test drive. 

Notwithstanding the fact that I own one, I rarely use it. While its better than nothing, I feel it is inferior to sand bags up front and a bunny bag in the back.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

If it were me I would get the Lead Sled. Just my opinon though.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

FYI...I have heard that on hard recoiling rifles,they will sometimes crack when fired in the lead sled...that recoil has to go somewhere and if the stock can't move back it has to bow up and stress will be on the weakest area...Haven't seen this to be true but I'm still going to use my sandbags


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

I have one of these and I got it also, to sight in guns and it is to hard to set up. I like sand bags myself. I do use the vise when I am working on a gun it does work good for that.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Lead sled. It is the first thing I load in the car when going to the range. 

Don't buy from Cabella's. The local shops, like T's, Marburgers and Baileys should have it at an equal or better price. Academy carrys it too....i think.

Anything that is 30-06 or less does not need lead in the sled.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> Lead sled. It is the first thing I load in the car when going to the range.
> 
> Don't buy from Cabella's. The local shops, like T's, Marburgers and Baileys should have it at an equal or better price. Academy carrys it too....i think.
> 
> Anything that is 30-06 or less does not need lead in the sled.


I saw Academy has the lead sled for 109.99. Twenty dollars cheaper than Cabella's. I'll likely pick it up next week. I need to sight in my new 30.06. Will also use it to check my 45.70 and 30.30 been using them all season and it's a good time to check they are still holding true.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I can only comment from my experience, I have used both types of rest and come to find that neither will give as good of repeatable accuracy as the standard bag type rest like the Caldwell,
http://www.battenfeldtechnologies.com/caldwell/catalog.asp?family=Dead-Shot
I have several of these types that I filled up with clean walnut case tumbling media. They are light enough to pack around and will hold their shape and keep the rifle dead still once packed.

For he heavy hitters I also began using the Past Shield, just to keep from working on a nerve in my shoulder. They spread the recoil out over a much wider area and are very comfortable to wear once you get accustomed to it. 
http://www.battenfeldtechnologies.com/past/catalog.asp?ShowLarge=Mag-Plus-Recoil-Shield-Ambidextrous

On the vices and sleds they simply do not let the rifles recoil naturally which changes the harmonics when it is then shot in free recoil. They might work for your purpose, but if your looking for the top end in accuracy your better of with the bags. They are cheaper, and if you look around on some of the supply sights or even some of the local chain stores your likely to find them unfilled for pretty cheap. One other thing, unless your range is out the back door, I highly suggest you don't use lead shot on these types, as they cannot handle the added weight and stress on the seams.

Hope this helps,


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I like Uncle Bud's Bull bag. Google it up. There are knockoff's available, but I don't know about them. I do know about Uncle Buds.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I'm not having any harmonics issues going from the sled, to bags then to whatever prop I can get to make a head shot on a piggie.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well like I said, they might work out fine for his use, or anyone else's for that matter, but they didn't for mine. Simply stating my expereince. 

I found the bags gave more repeatable results time and again over the solid rest. 

I simply LOVE minute of pig or deer even, but I also LOVE groups with the decimal in the front of the numbers, instead of in the middle.


----------

